# HICAS in the s13's....



## Th3_Juice (May 6, 2006)

ok so ive been searching all over the web and didnt find a single direct answer.... do any specific models of the s13's (US version) come without the hicas system since i wanna build a drift car and not sure which model to buy, and i dont want to end up buying the 240sx with a hicas system in it... if anyone knows if there are any specific year/models that come WITHOUT the hicas system id really appreciate it.... oh and if there are no specific models that come without the hicas system, then how would u be able to tell if the car has the hicas system in it... and no i dont want to buy an eliminator kit.... thx a lot!!!


----------



## Th3_Juice (May 6, 2006)

ill be back tommorow morning so just post here or just send me a pm plz...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I believe HICAS was only available on the SE model. To be sure, look under the rear suspension for a steering rack with tie-rods to the spindle.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Most came without Hicus...it was an option (preorder option not dealer installed) like any nissan option to make the customer happy many trim levels could have come with it. Like the VLSD option it is a crap shoot to find one. I called my local dealer on this when i was first buying a S13 and that was the answer I got. There aren't that many HICUS cars out there. 

Look for the Hicus markings. bottom of the door pannels there is a sticker unless it has been repainted. I have seen 1 out of the some odd 20 of the 240s in austin that i have eye balled....The vin plate includes a hicus marking same as the SE with the SE marking ie Stiffer springs. 

And as Rogoman indicated just look under the cars rear but look at some that dont have it there is a HUGE difference in appearance


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

its harder to fine a hicas then to just buy a regular 240...most likely all the 240 are not hicas i have a hicas and it was hard to find...so most likley when u buy ur 240 it will not be a hicas


----------



## Th3_Juice (May 6, 2006)

ok thanks a lot for all the replys....


----------

